# Barista Express BES870UK - Anyone know where to get this platic connector?



## djf (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi,

My Barista Express has been having a problem with the Solenoid valves - It made steam / hot water but no water got through to the group head. I've pulled it apart and removed the Solenoid Assembly where I found a blockage inside the 1, 2 valve which I've fixed.

I've now put it back together but the small plastic connector broke around the threads - I glued it back together for the time being but I'd rather have a replacement part - I'm not sure of the long term effects of boiling water passing over Araldite but at least I know its working again!

Does anyone know where to get another part like the one shown below (Preferably Brass but I'll settle for Plastic)?










Thanks


----------



## djf (Apr 17, 2020)

If anyone else has the same problem then the part number is SP0001536 which I've order from:-

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/solenoid-valve-connector-kit-p-1810343.html

These part appears to be made out of metal.

I've order two since I might as well replace the other plastic one at the same time, especially since the price of the part was insignificant compared to the price of the international postage. Probably should have checked if there where any other "metal" piece.

I will post a follow up when I've received the part and checked it fits - it might take a while because it is on backorder - and then 2-3 weeks of shipping.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Can't see your pic, but whilst you're repairing/replacing items i'd personally replace the 'elbow' connector that is near there as well. It's a plastic item which hot water goes through and is a weak point.

it's a <£5 fix, is made of metal and should prolong the life of the machine!


----------



## djf (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks I'll have a look at the elbow connector.

Not sure what happened to my picture - I had to provide a URL so got a URL from googledrive but it seems to have changed.


----------



## djf (Apr 17, 2020)

Ordered 2 x Solenoid Valve Connector Kit (SP0001536) for my Breville/Sage Barista Express. These items were described as on back order but they were shipped two days later.

These piece are to replace the cheap plastic connectors that screw into the solenoid valves (between the two valves) in the middle of the solenoid valve assembly - the outside ones are already metal and didn't break.

The replacement part supplied by ereplacementparts was made out of metal (I order two as the machine had two and one had already broken).

Delivery to the UK took a total of 18 days from ordering. The price of shipping did seem to be quite high compared to the size of the items, however the plus side is that customs, import duty and VAT had all been taken care of.

I've fitted the parts and my machine is now working again.


----------

